
The Goethe Auction (2012) - kawera
http://cheaptalk.org/2012/11/04/the-goethe-auction/
======
danieltillett
I am not sure why this has been linked as the Vickery auction page is a better
description [1]. I have to say I have a soft spot for auction theory with a
weakness for Amsterdam auctions [2].

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vickrey_auction](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vickrey_auction)

2\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auction_theory](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auction_theory)

~~~
mafribe
I guess because it's historically interesting.

For your convenience, the paper mentioned in this article, "Goethe's Second-
Price Auction", can be found at [https://www.econ2.uni-
bonn.de/pdf/goethes_second.pdf](https://www.econ2.uni-
bonn.de/pdf/goethes_second.pdf)

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks. This is much more interesting :)

